# Auflösung eines Smartphones



## William Stein

This is from an advertisement for an electronic payment system that can be used to buy things from online shops using "apps" on a smartphone. I don't understand the meaning of "Aufllösung" here:

SO FUNKTIONIERT QPAY FÜR SMARTPHONES:
Voraussetzung für die Nutzung von QPAY für Smartphone ist, dass sie Ihren Shop für die Auflösung eines Smartphones optimiert haben.


HERE'S HOW QPAY WORKS:
One requirement for using QPAY for smartphones is that your [online] shop must be optimised for the ??? of a smartphone.

I've never heard "resolution" used in reference to smartphones, but I don't know all the latest jargon so it might be possible. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Demiurg

It means the display resolution (measured in pixels).


----------



## Joshua P.

"Auflösung" means "Bildauflösung" (display resolution).


----------



## William Stein

Joshua P. said:


> "Auflösung" means "Bildauflösung" (display resolution).



I was thinking about that but I don't whether you can design a website for a specific resolution, and I don't think all smartphones have the same resolution. Some of them might even have higher resolution than some laptop monitors. What they usually talk about in website design is screen size. I am learning how to use Dreamweaver now and they say it's important to think about the screen size of portable devices like cell phones, because you might design some beautiful website but people who look at it on cell phones might only see the upper-left-hand corner on their tiny screen (so you should always put something important like your logo in the upper-left-hand corner).
Anyway, even if that's what they mean, "Auflösung" usually means resolution so that's how I'll translate it.


----------



## PaulQ

I am looking at "Auflösung" and I see a resolution to a problem but here "Auflösung" would be better translated as 'the use'


----------



## Gernot Back

PaulQ said:


> I am looking at "Auflösung" and I see a resolution to a problem but here "Auflösung" would be better translated as 'the use'


Das denke ich nicht; die Aussage ist: 


_Der Web-Shop muss für die Auflösung eines Smartphones optimiert sein._​

Aber das ist natürlich Quatsch;  einen Web-Shop-Dienstleister, der Shop-Webseiten nicht flexibel für alle Plattformen, sondern nur auf eine bestimmte Bildschirm-Auflösung hin optimiert darstellen kann, den kann man in der Pfeife rauchen. Wer seine Kunden mit so einem Shop frustriert, nimmt die Auflösung von deren "_Smartphones_" in Säure billigend in Kauf.


----------



## Savra

Selbstverständlich müssen sie an die verschiedenen Plattformen angepaßt werden. Sie müssen anders aufgebaut werden als ein Shop für übliche PCs oder auch für Tablet-Rechner, sie müssen mit Drehungen des Smartphones und damit Änderung der Auflösung klarkommen, und sie sollten – was nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun hat –, sich berührungssensitive Anzeigen zunutze machen, auf jeden Fall aber damit bedienbar sein.

Die verbreitesten Geräte werden meist speziell behandelt, alle weniger verbreiteten Geräte sind entweder kompatibel oder der Benutzer hat Pech.

Ganz nebenbei kann es eine Schnittstelle als App geben, so wie Amazon das fürs Ipad oder Iphone anbietet.


----------



## William Stein

Savra said:


> Selbstverständlich müssen sie an die verschiedenen Plattformen angepaßt werden. Sie müssen anders aufgebaut werden als ein Shop für übliche PCs oder auch für Tablet-Rechner, sie müssen mit Drehungen des Smartphones und damit Änderung der Auflösung klarkommen, und sie sollten – was nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun hat –, sich berührungssensitive Anzeigen zunutze machen, auf jeden Fall aber damit bedienbar sein.
> 
> Die verbreitesten Geräte werden meist speziell behandelt, alle weniger verbreiteten Geräte sind entweder kompatibel oder der Benutzer hat Pech.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei kann es eine Schnittstelle als App geben, so wie Amazon das fürs Ipad oder Iphone anbietet.



But don't you think screen size is a much more important factor than screen resolution in website design? I can see that you might not want to use certain high-definition images for a low-resolution device, but there is no "standard' resolution for handheld devices, anyway, is there? I've heard you're supposed to avoid graphics altogether when designing for handheld devices so resolution shouldn't really be a key factor. On the other hand, all the handheld devices have small screens, and you should obviously take the screen size into account in the design.


----------



## uchi.m

William Stein said:


> I was thinking about that but I don't whether you can design a website for a specific resolution, and I don't think all smartphones have the same resolution. Some of them might even have higher resolution than some laptop monitors. What they usually talk about in website design is screen size. I am learning how to use Dreamweaver now and they say it's important to think about the screen size of portable devices like cell phones, because you might design some beautiful website but people who look at it on cell phones might only see the upper-left-hand corner on their tiny screen (so you should always put something important like your logo in the upper-left-hand corner).
> Anyway, even if that's what they mean, "Auflösung" usually means resolution so that's how I'll translate it.


By resolution, it is meant the absolute size of the screen, William, even though you are right when you say that there might be smartphones whose resolution is better than that of desktop computers, for that matter. Not very long ago, anything above 1024x768 was unthinkable because users in general would not upgrade their old desktop computers and websites had to level the screen size down to the worst cases. Now that smartphones are widespread and given that an iPhone, for instance, whose display is one of the biggest in market, has a resolution of 960x640, the trend is backwards now: websites shall downgrade the screen size, not make it bigger.


----------



## William Stein

uchi.m said:


> By resolution, it is meant the absolute size of the screen,



That's what I think, too, but I translated it as "resolution" and left a note to the client that he should change " resolution"  to "screen size" if that's what he means.


----------



## Gernot Back

Savra said:


> Selbstverständlich müssen sie an die verschiedenen Plattformen angepaßt werden. Sie müssen anders aufgebaut werden als ein Shop für übliche PCs oder auch für Tablet-Rechner, sie müssen mit Drehungen des Smartphones und damit Änderung der Auflösung klarkommen, und sie sollten – was nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun hat –, sich berührungssensitive Anzeigen zunutze machen, auf jeden Fall aber damit bedienbar sein.


Es ist leider in der Tat erschreckend, wie wenig flexibel viele Web-Layouts aufgebaut sind, aber glaub mir: Das ist durchaus möglich. 

Die Auflösung des Displays ändert sich übrigens mit einer Drehung des mobilen Endgerätes von Hochkant- zu Querformat mitnichten.

Ich war übrigens selbst unlängst an der technischen Umsetzung der Webseite einer deutschen Fluggesellschaft beteiligt, die, wenn man von den nicht-skalierbaren Bildern einmal absieht, die manche Handynutzer noch nicht einmal mit übertragen lassen, vollkommen skalierbar ist und die bei jeder Fenstergröße und Bildschirmauflösung optimal aussieht, sowohl auf mobilen wie nicht-mobilen Plattformen.


----------



## Thomas W.

William Stein said:


> .. What they usually talk about in website design is screen size.



No, they don't. In web design, resolution is much more important than screen size. 
If a website is, for instance, not designed for a smaller screen size, it only means that some objects on that website might be so small that you need good eyes to see all the details properly. 
If a website is not designed for a smaller resolution, however, it means that the design is probably totally messed up and jumbled, and nothing is on the place it should be. 

You admit that your only insight into web design comes from recently having started to learn how to use Dreamweaver. I am surprised that you make such bold (and wrong) statements on the basis of so little knowledge.

Edit: On second thought, I think you probably misunderstood what "resolution" in the sentence you provided means. It is not "points per inch/ppi", but width x height in pixels, as in 800x600. (And screen size is width x height in inch/cm)


----------



## Savra

Gernot Back said:


> Es ist leider in der Tat erschreckend, wie wenig flexibel viele Web-Layouts aufgebaut sind, aber glaub mir: Das ist durchaus möglich.


Ich wüßte nicht, wie das gehen soll. Allein schon Menüs und Produktbilder müssen ganz anders angeordnet werden, damit sie erkennbar und mit wenig Aufwand erreichbar sind. Werbeflächen müssen anders angeordnet werden, und man benötigt kleiner oder stärker komprimierte Bilder, man muß sparsamer mit JavaScript umgehen. Die Bedienung ändert sich durch die direkte Bedienung mit dem Finger, man hat daher andere Bedienelemente. In der Praxis haben bestimmte Flächen vorgegebene Größen mit pflegbaren Inhalten, die für einzelne Plattformen abhängig vom verfügbaren Platz gepflegt werden müssen, und meist kommen noch technische Schwierigkeiten hinzu: verzerrte Bilder, verschieden oder nicht eingehaltene Standards, einheitliche Behandlung von JavaScript-Ereignissen.

Die Anordnung von Produkten, Produktinformationen, von Werbeflächen und deren Größe ist für einen Internet-Shop sehr bedeutsam. Man kann bei kleinen und großen Bildschirmen dieselbe Logik, aber auf keinen Fall die gleichen Seiten und Inhalte verwenden. Zudem kommen Mobilversionen meistens hinzu, statt zeitgleich gestaltet (und entwickelt) zu werden. Mit gehörigem Aufwand und der ein oder anderen Einschränkung auf den verschiedenen Plattformen – die man nicht möchte, hier soll nämlich Geld verdient werden –, könnte man die Gemeinsamkeiten natürlich erhöhen. Das ist zwar das Ziel, aber eine optimale Lösung gibt es dafür nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

Savra said:


> Gernot Back said:
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist leider in der Tat erschreckend, wie  wenig flexibel viele Web-Layouts aufgebaut sind, aber glaub mir: Das ist  durchaus möglich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wüßte nicht, wie das gehen soll. Allein schon Menüs und Produktbilder ...
Click to expand...

Nun, das brauchst du ja auch nicht zu wissen, wenn du kein Web-Entwickler bist.

Ich kann dir aber gerne anbieten, dass wir beide das mal mit anderen Experten in einem entsprechenden Fachforum diskutieren, etwa auf http://forum.de.selfhtml.org .


----------



## William Stein

Thomas W. said:


> No, they don't. In web design, resolution is much more important than screen size.
> If a website is, for instance, not designed for a smaller screen size, it only means that some objects on that website might be so small that you need good eyes to see all the details properly.
> If a website is not designed for a smaller resolution, however, it means that the design is probably totally messed up and jumbled, and nothing is on the place it should be.
> 
> You admit that your only insight into web design comes from recently having started to learn how to use Dreamweaver. I am surprised that you make such bold (and wrong) statements on the basis of so little knowledge.
> 
> Edit: On second thought, I think you probably misunderstood what "resolution" in the sentence you provided means. It is not "points per inch/ppi", but width x height in pixels, as in 800x600. (And screen size is width x height in inch/cm)



Your "analysis" is completely illogical and you don't take the context into account at all. If you look at the context (if that's not too much to ask), you'll see that we were specifically talking about website design for handheld devices, not website design in general. Of course I know what resolution means and that it's important, but you completely miss my point that there is no standard resolution for such devices which makes it impossible to design for a specific resolution. Some handheld devices actually have higher resolution than laptops -- but I already said that and am not going to waste time repeating myself to some self-styled expert who can't even read what I say before embarking on a pompous diatribe!


----------



## Thomas W.

William Stein said:


> Your "analysis" is completely illogical and you don't take the context into account at all. If you look at the context (if that's not too much to ask), you'll see that we were specifically talking about website design for handheld devices, not website design in general. Of course I know what resolution means and that it's important, but you completely miss my point that there is no standard resolution for such devices which makes it impossible to design for a specific resolution. Some handheld devices actually have higher resolution than laptops -- but I already said that and am not going to waste time repeating myself to some self-styled expert who can't even read what I say before embarking on a pompous diatribe!



You don't have to take my advice.


----------



## Savra

Gernot Back said:


> Nun, das brauchst du ja auch nicht zu wissen, wenn du kein Web-Entwickler bist.


Ich entwickle an namhaften Internet-Shops, bin da also nicht gänzlich fachfremd. Wohlgemerkt gehören dazu aber keine mobilen Versionen, und für die Gestaltung sind andere Firmen zuständig; ich lasse mir daher gerne widersprechen, aber ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, wie man alles in einem flexiblen Layout vereinen kann.

Schau Dir beispiel diese Seiten von Amazon an:
http://www.amazon.de
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw
Sie sind gänzlich verschieden aufgebaut und unterscheiden sich nicht nur im Aussehen. Die 600kb und über 100 Server-Anfragen der Hauptseite von amazon.de wären auf einem mobilen Gerät auch nicht zumutbar; dort sind es gerade mal 17kb und 10 Anfragen, deutlich weniger JavaScript, andere CSS. (Und ich finde, 600kb sind noch wenig, ich kenne Shops, die haben das doppelte, dreifache, sechsfache.)

Vielleicht habe ich Dich aber falsch verstanden und wir reden aneinander vorbei?



> Die Auflösung des Displays ändert sich übrigens mit einer Drehung des mobilen Endgerätes von Hochkant- zu Querformat mitnichten.


Nun ja, wenn man 960×640 um 90° dreht, wird daraus 640x960. Das ist für mich eine Änderung von 320 Pixeln in der Höhe und 320 Pixeln in der Breite.


----------



## Hutschi

It is important that the ad seems to be for the owner of the webshop rather than for the customer. "your [online] shop" - "You" is the shop owner. Am I right?
If the owner of a webshop wants to use QPAY it is necessary to optimize the screen for the usage with smartphones. 
If the shop does not have this option it cannot be used for qpay.



William Stein said:


> But don't you think screen size is a much  more important factor than screen resolution in website design? ...



I basically agree if the resolution is sufficient. This is because you cannot exchange the eyes (except in smilies).


----------



## berndf

William Stein said:


> ...you completely miss my point that there is no standard resolution for such devices which makes it impossible to design for a specific resolution.


I think you completely miss the point. As you said, this is from an advertisement. You you really think a copywriter gives a damn about the, from his perspective hair-splitting, distinction between screen size and resolution?


----------



## Gernot Back

Savra said:


> Nun ja, wenn man 960×640 um 90° dreht, wird daraus 640x960. Das ist für mich eine Änderung von 320 Pixeln in der Höhe und 320 Pixeln in der Breite.


Die Auflösung pro Quadratzentimeter Display-Fläche ändert sich durch ein Kippen des Smartphones jedenfalls nicht und ein flexibles Layout bewirkt, dass ein Display auch immer 100% der zur Verfüguung stehenden Display-Fläche nutzt. Sicher ist dies aber bei sehr großen Displays gar nicht wünschenswert. Aber da kann man eine maximale Ausdehnung in der Einheit "em" (Geviert) vorgeben, damit man nicht von bandwurmlangen Zeilen mit dem Auge abrutscht. Leider verkaufen Internet-Agenturen oft die Idee und bestärken ihre Kunden auch noch oft in der nutzerfeindlich, irrigen Annahme, alles müsse auf allen Plattformen gleich aussehen. Aber dies hier ist sicherlich das falsche Forum, um in derartige Details zu gehen.


----------



## William Stein

berndf said:


> I think you completely miss the point. As you said, this is from an advertisement. You you really think a copywriter gives a damn about the, from his perspective hair-splitting, distinction between screen size and resolution?



What point do you think I am missing? Why is it interesting to analyze the heart and soul of the copywriter ? In any case the difference between screen size and resolution is not  hair-splitting, it's an enormous difference. I don't see logic in what you say at all, it just seems like you are disagreeing for the sake of disagreement.
I'm the one who is asking the question and therefore I am the one who defines the "point", which in my case was to see if "Auflösung" has any plausible meaning other than "resolution" because I didn't (and still don't) understand what resolution has to do with handheld devices in general. There is a much stronger correlation between screen-size and handheld devices. That is not to say that resolution is never important in any context, that's a totally absurd inference.


----------



## William Stein

Hutschi said:


> It is important that the ad seems to be for the owner of the webshop rather than for the customer. "your [online] shop" - "You" is the shop owner. Am I right?
> If the owner of a webshop wants to use QPAY it is necessary to optimize the screen for the usage with smartphones.
> f the shop does not have this option it cannot be used for qpay.



My understanding is that QPay has made a special version of its payment system that can be used with mobile phones. That means that it has to adapt the system. I'm not exactly sure how it tries to adapt the system to handheld devices -- of course that is very tricky and there are lots of factors involved, as Savra pointed out -- but it seems like one major factor would certainly be making everything fit on the tiny screen.
Resolution is extremely important to the user, of course, but that is controlled by the hardware manufacturer so QPay couldn't do much about that, especially since screen resolution differs from one device to the next so it couldn't aim at a certain specific resolution (unless it had one version for iPhone 4, another version for Blackberry, another version for Samsung, etc.) What they all have in common, on the other hand, is tiny screens (which is why I hate using the internet on cell-phones, by the way).



> I basically agree if the resolution is sufficient. This is because you cannot exchange the eyes (except in smilies).


----------



## Hutschi

I do not know if this is improtant for a smart phone. On computers there can be a difference between the resolution of the screen and of the signal.
For example, I can set the resolution to 800x600 or to 1024x600.
Another point is scaling (font sizes, line sizes etc.)

I think they mean really the resolution rather than the absolute screen size.
There may be a required minimum.

The word "Auflösung" is used in a fuzzy manner in the German language. It is used for such things as 800x600 and it is used for such things like 100 dots/cm.

Mathematically and in photography only such things like dots/cm are correct. But on screens there was a kind of language change.


----------



## berndf

William Stein said:


> What point do you think I am missing?


That you asked what the meaning of _Auflösung_ in a specific sentence meant. The answer was _resolution_. This is totally unambiguous and there is absolutely nothing to discuss. If you think the copywriter should have said and should actually have meant something different to express a sensible idea this is a completely different matter which has absolutely nothing to do with the word _Auflösung_ or the underlying concept.

What you are tying to discuss here would be meaningful in an ergonomics or Web-design forum but it has left the scope of a language forum.



William Stein said:


> I'm the one who is asking the question and therefore I am the one who defines the "point"...


*Moderator note: You are in error here. Also as the original poster of the thread you are bound by forum rules and must not take the discussion outside of the scope of the forum.*


----------



## William Stein

berndf said:


> That you asked what the meaning of _Auflösung_ in a specific sentence meant. The answer was _resolution_. This is totally unambiguous and there is absolutely nothing to discuss. If you think the copywriter should have said and should actually have meant something different to express a sensible idea this is a completely different matter which has absolutely nothing to do with the word _Auflösung_ or the underlying concept.
> 
> What you are tying to discuss here would be meaningful in an ergonomics  or Web-design forum but it has left the scope of a language forum.


'
I suggested "resolution" myself as a possibility when I asked the question and mentioned that it is seemed strange to me in context, so a certain amount of discussion of the context was required. I have no interest in technical discussions per se or I would discuss the matter in a computer forum, as you suggest. I later explicitly said that I translated it as "resolution" and left and note to the client to change it to "screen size" if that's what he meant, so I hardly think I "missed the point". 



berndf said:


> I'm the one who is asking the question and therefore I am the one who defines the "point"... *Moderator note: You are in error here. Also as  the original poster of the thread you are bound by forum rules and must  not take the discussion outside of the scope of the forum.*



If the point of the website is to assist the asker with linguistic issues in context rather than to make random snide and supercilious remarks, then the point should be 
defined by what the asker wants to know. At least one contributor thought they probably meant to say screen size, so it seems exaggerated (and very absolutist) to say "This is totally unambiguous and there is absolutely nothing to discuss". 
In any case, I finished the translation days ago and have no interest in discussing it all, I only responded because you provoked me with your allegation of "missing the point".


----------

